# Why am I up and on the PB at 3:01 AM?



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

It's 3:01 AM EST. Most sane people are sleeping? Why am I up?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

your thinking about the big blizzard that is coming your way. We are gonna get a foot of snow later today!!


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know why you're up, but as for me, I've got a paper route I'm gonna go do. 

Supposed to be the winter storm of the millennium this weekend, but it doesn't look to bad out there right now. Borrowed my friend's 4x4 Jeep Cherokee just in case. YES!!!


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> your thinking about the big blizzard that is coming your way. We are gonna get a foot of snow later today!!



What snow? Please tell me you're joking. Maryland doesn't need any more winter weather.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

I just checked the forecast. Ice storm cometh.  I really do hate winter.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm awake and its 5:51 pm!


----------



## tellville (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm trying to solve my Bible problem  See here: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=19450


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

It is 3:10am and I am playing a game of chess at a local coffee house. I just lost my Queen!!!


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is a great quote by William Grunall;

"God's wounds cure, sin's kisses kill."


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

I like that quote.

What are you doing at a coffee house so early in the morning????


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

I am playing chess at the moment...............have you ever heard of this denomination;

http://www.lcmc.net/


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

No, can't say that I have.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott - I checked out your church website and looked at your doctrinal statement. Does your church believe in the doctrines of sovereign grace? I noticed they have a strong pre-mil stand on eschatology. That is typical for Evangelical Free Churches. Not judging, just asking.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

Just curious, there is going to be a new Sunday school class starting at my church and a woman will be teaching the class and there will be men in the class and I was wondering if there was something wrong with that picture?? A friend of mine brought it to my attention. this verse came to mind. 

1 Corinthians 14:34 the women should keep silent in the churches. For they are not permitted to speak, but should be in submission, as the Law also says.

Should women be able to teach a Sunday school class with men in the class?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Scott - I checked out your church website and looked at your doctrinal statement. Does your church believe in the doctrines of sovereign grace? I noticed they have a strong pre-mil stand on eschatology. That is typical for Evangelical Free Churches. Not judging, just asking.



Yes they do teach the Doctrines of Sovereign grace. The Efree Church can be a mixed bag nuts, this pastor however is reformed in his theology. We teach the kids the WCF. Are men's group will start going through Calvin's Institutes starting in March!!


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

tellville said:


> I'm trying to solve my Bible problem  See here: http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=19450



Mark, I do not mean to detract from the threads that are dealing with the TR and CT. I have chosen to steer away from those threads. Everyone has thier own position and the conversation (In my humble opinion) seems to be less than profitable.

I have two bibles that I use regularly and one software program. I have the NASB and the ESV. I also have a NKJV but I rarely pick it up. My software program is Bibleworks 6.0. If you can afford it, Bibleworks is a tremendous tool. You can read and compare any translation that you wish. It is great for Greek and Hebrew studies. But I digress.....

I would not pour my energies into finding a good study bible. I would invest in a good quality translation that I will read and study regularly. Study bibles may or may not reflect the truth. Saying that, I have three study bibles. I have the Ryrie in NASB, the Reformation Study Bible (ESV) and the MacArthur Study Bible (NKJV). The Ryrie was obtained over 20 years ago, the Reformation Study Bible just so I could have and ESV translation and the MacArthur Study Bible because that is the translation we use to read scripture from the pulpit on the Lord's Day. Personally? I seldom look at the notes. I don't find them helpful. In fact, I find them distracting. But that is just me.

And if your looking for my recommendation as to the English translation? ESV or NASB. Those are my preferences.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Just curious, there is going to be a new Sunday school class starting at my church and a woman will be teaching the class and there will be men in the class and I was wondering if there was something wrong with that picture?? A friend of mine brought it to my attention. this verse came to mind.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 14:34 the women should keep silent in the churches. For they are not permitted to speak, but should be in submission, as the Law also says.
> 
> Should women be able to teach a Sunday school class with men in the class?



Scott - I strongly oppose it. Women are not to exercise authority over a man. If a woman is teaching God's word she is doing just that. I take back my first sentences. I don't "strongly" oppose it...I vehemently oppose it!


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Just curious, there is going to be a new Sunday school class starting at my church and a woman will be teaching the class and there will be men in the class and I was wondering if there was something wrong with that picture?? A friend of mine brought it to my attention. this verse came to mind.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 14:34 the women should keep silent in the churches. For they are not permitted to speak, but should be in submission, as the Law also says.
> 
> Should women be able to teach a Sunday school class with men in the class?



Scott - you say that your pastor is Reformed? What is his take on this? I find this inconsistent with Reformed or Reformed-friendly theology.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Scott - I strongly oppose it. Women are not to exercise authority over a man. If a woman is teaching God's word she is doing just that. I take back my first sentences. I don't "strongly" oppose it...I vehemently oppose it!




I am going to ask my pastor what is going on with having this woman teach a Sunday school class at our Church. This is the first time this has happened and I find it to be unbiblical.  This is not a normal practice at this church.. this church is conservative, that is why I and a few other guys find this to be really strange that our pastor would give the ok with this woman teaching a class.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey..I am on the other side of the world. Any of you late night posters, feel free to email me!


----------



## beej6 (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> I am going to ask my pastor what is going on with having this woman teach a Sunday school class at our Church. This is the first time this has happened and I find it to be unbiblical.  This is not a normal practice at this church.. this church is conservative, that is why I and a few other guys find this to be really strange that our pastor would give the ok with this woman teaching a class.



The authority in question is either your pastor's or your session's - that is, someone has to authorize any teacher of Sunday school, even the women who may teach the children.

If the pastor (or a representative from your session if you have one) will be attending the same class, then I would make sure that he is in agreement with what will have been taught. He may have a purpose, or she may have a particular expertise, which is why he is allowing her to teach.

Sunday school is not church; yet one should still be careful about who is leading studies of God's word. I know women that would run rings theologically around me and you, yet I'd still prefer that their husbands teach me... And don't get me started about those Bible study groups on Wednesday nights that are held without an official "yea" from one's church...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm awake and its 5:51 pm!


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

beej6 said:


> The authority in question is either your pastor's or your session's - that is, someone has to authorize any teacher of Sunday school, even the women who may teach the children.
> 
> If the pastor (or a representative from your session if you have one) will be attending the same class, then I would make sure that he is in agreement with what will have been taught. He may have a purpose, or she may have a particular expertise, which is why he is allowing her to teach.
> 
> Sunday school is not church; yet one should still be careful about who is leading studies of God's word. I know women that would run rings theologically around me and you, yet I'd still prefer that their husbands teach me... And don't get me started about those Bible study groups on Wednesday nights that are held without an official "yea" from one's church...



BJ - it's not about the venue (Sunday School vs. Worship service), it has to do with a woman having authority over a man in teaching. This is rather clear cut from scripture:



> *1 Timothy 2:11-14 11 Let a woman quietly receive instruction with entire submissiveness. 12 But I do not allow a woman to teach or exercise authority over a man, but to remain quiet. 13 For it was Adam who was first created, and then Eve. 14 And it was not Adam who was deceived, but the woman being quite deceived, fell into transgression. *



The Greek word word for authority in 1 Tim. 2:12 is _authenteo_. It means to govern or exercise authority over someone. Paul is drawing a logical conclusion from teaching to exercising authority in verse 12. He expressly forbids it. I don't know how to get around this Apostolic command. I'm pretty sure I don't even want to.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Bill, how long has it been since you have slept?


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Bill, how long has it been since you have slept?



I went to bed Friday evening at 9:30 PM, woke up at 3:00 AM and went back to bed at 5:30 AM. I woke up at 10:00 AM. My sleeping pattern is messed up right now.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I went to bed Friday evening at 9:30 PM, woke up at 3:00 AM and went back to bed at 5:30 AM. I woke up at 10:00 AM. My sleeping pattern is messed up right now.



That's still ten hours of sleep! You're sleeping way more than me! 

Just don't be late for church tomorrow, buddy!!  

BTW, I don't know if we are going to be able to have worship tomorrow. We're going to have something like 20 inches of snow, sleet and ice, plus drifting! And I'm an hour from the church!!  

Where is global warming when you need it!


----------



## etexas (Feb 24, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> It's 3:01 AM EST. Most sane people are sleeping? Why am I up?


I have insomnia sometimes it can be a problem. my Doctor put me on Ambien ER. Works very well for me. Pax Vobiscum.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

joshua said:


> It's a lot like the geologic column...it exists only in textbooks and on paper (and for this modern age, computers).



Amen, brother, AMEN!!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 24, 2007)

joshua said:


> It's a lot like the geologic column...it exists only in textbooks and on paper (and for this modern age, computers).



Al Gore, in his fantasy movie, "An Inconvenient Truth," says that the ocean levels are going to rise by about 20 feet in this century. Yet, the Intercontinental Panel for Climate Change, which reports to the UN (no friend of conservative thought) admits that ocean levels are going to rise - but only by about 17 inches.

Poor Al - his meds must not be working...


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

I did talk to my pastor today about the woman that is going to teach this Sunday school class. He said that the class is one of many that are offered, and that men don't necessarily have to attend that class it. He isn't totally for it but he is still going to allow it this time. He didn't really give me a reason why he is going to let it happen. I know in the tone of his voice that he isn't really for the idea of this lady teaching a Sunday school class. I am pretty sure this will not happen again. So why is he allowing this lady to teach a Sunday school class? I don't know if this lady is power hungry or what?? What should I do, should I make a big deal out of this? Or trust that my pastor will make sure that this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 24, 2007)

The blizzard is here and I am stranded in this coffee house....I have a test on Darwin's theory of evolution this coming week. do you know any good resources that deal with Darwin's theory?


----------



## etexas (Feb 25, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> It's 3:01 AM EST. Most sane people are sleeping? Why am I up?


You know, insomnia has been linked to high blood-pressure, chronic headaches and a number of other nasty little problems. Not trying to scare you brother but if the problem continues please do speak to your doctor about it. I can also be a little smug...I just popped an Ambien, so I will be out like a clock in about 30 minutes. (Do not let the Doc try to palm off that lame Lunesta on you........it leaves a funky taste in your mouth.) Pax.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 25, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> You know, insomnia has been linked to high blood-pressure, chronic headaches and a number of other nasty little problems. Not trying to scare you brother but if the problem continues please do speak to your doctor about it. I can also be a little smug...I just popped an Ambien, so I will be out like a clock in about 30 minutes. (Do not let the Doc try to palm off that lame Lunesta on you........it leaves a funky taste in your mouth.) Pax.




Is it possible to get addicted to sleeping pills?


----------



## etexas (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Is it possible to get addicted to sleeping pills?


Some of the older generations are addictive, the new ones are non-narcotic and contain no barbituates. They would not be addictive in a classical sense. The are prescription only, I check in with my doc every 2 months or so for 30 minutes so he can see how I am doing on them. Grace and Peace


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know how the Puritans dealt with all of these kinds of disorders that we now have in the American culture? I do have Richard Baxters Christian Directory and if my memory serves me I think that he talks about stuff like what to do when you have physical aliments. I am not a big drug type guy. Personally I think that the American culture is a drug culture not just the illegal drugs but all of the prescription drugs. past generations never had so many drugs. Why do we need all of these drugs. Can a society become dependent on drugs? Everyone I seem to meet these days are on somekind of drug. It is maddening. It might be a money make scam. Even a pharmacist friend of mine says that!! America's god is her Drugs..... maybe we should legalize marijuana........we need more drugs to take. The word bondage comes to mind


----------



## Herald (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Does anyone know how the Puritans dealt with all of these kinds of disorders that we now have in the American culture? I do have Richard Baxters Christian Directory and if my memory serves me I think that he talks about stuff like what to do when you have physical aliments. I am not a big drug type guy. Personally I think that the American culture is a drug culture not just the illegal drugs but all of the prescription drugs. past generations never had so many drugs. Why do we need all of these drugs. Can a society become dependent on drugs? Everyone I seem to meet these days are on somekind of drug. It is maddening. It might be a money make scam. Even a pharmacist friend of mine says that!! America's god is her Drugs..... maybe we should legalize marijuana........we need more drugs to take. The word bondage comes to mind



Scott - word to the wise: "Don't throw the baby out with the bath water."


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 25, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Scott - word to the wise: "Don't throw the baby out with the bath water."



Scott Shahan has been clean and sober by God's saving Grace since December 1988. No drugs for this guy. Drugs for me was just another form of idolatry. The point that I am making Bill is that there might be alot of folks that are more dependent on their drugs and less dependent on the Almighty. So America isn't a drug culture Bill?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 25, 2007)

I can not find the quote right now by Luther in his book bondage of the will, but he says that, "Human beings like to be under the influence of something" 2 generations ago which would be my grandparents they didn't have all of these drugs. My grandmother who is in her eighties now has never taken any kind of substance, she doesn't believe in it. I suppose if she had ever gone to a doctor they would be more then willing to put her on something. I can go down to my family doctor on monday and get me some drugs if I want to, no questions asked. All I have to do Is say, I feel a little blue, I have an ache. I can't sleep. I have this pain in my chest. And he will say here you go Scott here is your magical pill. I can even bring my dog to the vet and get him some antidepressants So I can have my whole family doped up by monday night. Yipeeeeee!!  Let's Party !!!!!!.....................What a joke..


----------



## Herald (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> Scott Shahan has been clean and sober by God's saving Grace since December 1988. No drugs for this guy. Drugs for me was just another form of idolatry. The point that I am making Bill is that there might be alot of folks that are more dependent on their drugs and less dependent on the Almighty. So America isn't a drug culture Bill?



The point I was trying to make was not to eliminate all prescription medication just because there are abuses. Some prescriptions meds have proven to be helpful to people. Others have not. Isn't alcohol a legal substance, but used to excess it is harmful or deadly? 

My doc prescribed me two anti-depressants: Lexapro and Cymbalta. They did nothing for me. I had to learn to deal with my own depression and anxiety. But I am not prepared to say that they don't work for some people.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 25, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> The point I was trying to make was not to eliminate all prescription medication just because there are abuses. Some prescriptions meds have proven to be helpful to people. Others have not. Isn't alcohol a legal substance, but used to excess it is harmful or deadly?
> 
> My doc prescribed me two anti-depressants: Lexapro and Cymbalta. They did nothing for me. I had to learn to deal with my own depression and anxiety. But I am not prepared to say that they don't work for some people.




 Medications do serve some good, no question about that. I have taken Tylenol at certain times and I have found it to be helpful to me. just my  

Peace,

Scott


----------



## etexas (Feb 25, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> I can not find the quote right now by Luther in his book bondage of the will, but he says that, "Human beings like to be under the influence of something" 2 generations ago which would be my grandparents they didn't have all of these drugs. My grandmother who is in her eighties now has never taken any kind of substance, she doesn't believe in it. I suppose if she had ever gone to a doctor they would be more then willing to put her on something. I can go down to my family doctor on monday and get me some drugs if I want to, no questions asked. All I have to do Is say, I feel a little blue, I have an ache. I can't sleep. I have this pain in my chest. And he will say here you go Scott here is your magical pill. I can even bring my dog to the vet and get him some antidepressants So I can have my whole family doped up by monday night. Yipeeeeee!!  Let's Party !!!!!!.....................What a joke..


Scott, I am a recovered drug addict(coke, pot ,vodka mainly) so I am very CAREFUL about what medications I take. A good doctor will not prescribe Willy-Nilly, even less if you make him aware you are a former drug/alcohol abuser. Brother I do understand your concerns, you must pray and follow your conscience in this matter. I am proud of your recovery, it is a hard road we have walked. I smoked a joint 12 years ago! That was it for me, I knew it was over, and really did not like it. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

My doctor does not hand out drug freely either. I rarely go to the doctor. In fact, the last time I was there the receptionist was asking me if I knew _for sure_ Dr. Smith was indeed my doctor. I thought it was funny.

However, I'm getting up there in age and I need to start monitoring this aging body better. Dr. Smith will sit down and talk to me about my concerns, questions, and ailments. Uh...yeah...that's right...Dr. Smith *sits down and talks to me.*

There are few doctors like that these days. I anticipate that I will have to do something about my BP. I fear that it's staying way too high. But I know I'm not going to be weigh downed by a bag full of drugs.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 26, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Scott, I am a recovered drug addict(coke, pot ,vodka mainly) so I am very CAREFUL about what medications I take. A good doctor will not prescribe Willy-Nilly, even less if you make him aware you are a former drug/alcohol abuser. Brother I do understand your concerns, you must pray and follow your conscience in this matter. I am proud of your recovery, it is a hard road we have walked. I smoked a joint 12 years ago! That was it for me, I knew it was over, and really did not like it. Grace and Peace.



I am not anti-medication, nor am I one of these christians that are anti-alcohol. All I am wondering is how does a person know if they have become dependent on a substance? And even if they have become "dependent" on a substance they probably are not going to admit it anytime soon. Who really wants to say or be for that matter a "drug addict" or a "alcoholic". The scripture opposes drunkeness, so what is drunkeness? is it 2 beers, or 3 beers, or is it a 6pack or a 12pack? I suppose the civil authorities answers this question, so if you have 1 beer, or 2 beers and get behind a wheel of a car in this state you are legally drunk.


----------



## etexas (Feb 26, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> I am not anti-medication, nor am I one of these christians that are anti-alcohol. All I am wondering is how does a person know if they have become dependent on a substance? And even if they have become "dependent" on a substance they probably are not going to admit it anytime soon. Who really wants to say or be for that matter a "drug addict" or a "alcoholic". The scripture opposes drunkeness, so what is drunkeness? is it 2 beers, or 3 beers, or is it a 6pack or a 12pack? I suppose the civil authorities answers this question, so if you have 1 beer, or 2 beers and get behind a wheel of a car in this state you are legally drunk.


Think you nailed it.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Feb 26, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> Think you nailed it.



I just think that under the guise of "christian liberty", there are some that have substance addictions. They wouldn't say that they had a problem with any substance, they would just call it practicing one's "Christian liberty". The man with a drinking problem doesn't think that he has a drinking problem. He doesn't have a drinking problem because he is practicing his "christian liberty". I know there are sociable drinkers that can have a glass of wine now and then or a few beers once in awhile. These people are strange to me, I always drank for the effect produced by alcohol, I wanted to "feel" different and in my pursuit of chasing the effect that alcohol gave me I would end up in the sin of drunkeness. let's face it one can get addicted to anything, how about this internet? If I am on the internet let's say 3hrs a day am I addicted to it? or if I am on the internet 4hrs a day, am I know considered an internet addict? You see I would never say that I am an internet addict. I might be one and I am just living in denial, I nice form of self-deception. Christian liberty isn't a virture to practice vices. Just my


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Scott - you say that your pastor is Reformed? What is his take on this? I find this inconsistent with Reformed or Reformed-friendly theology.



Bill,

I talked to my pastor about this and so did some other people and yesterday at church he announced that it is just for women. It is a women's study. I was glad to see him hold his position!!!


----------

